

Ask HN: What are your favorite non-technical books? - rayalez


======
house9-2
Open: An Autobiography (Andre Agassi) [http://www.amazon.com/Open-An-
Autobiography-Andre-Agassi/dp/...](http://www.amazon.com/Open-An-
Autobiography-Andre-Agassi/dp/0307388409)

------
noahgarber
Siddhartha by Herman Hesse. By asking specifically for non-tehnical books, I'm
assuming you're a technical person looking for something to clear your mind.
This book is perfect.

------
MojoJolo
Hunger Games.

I'm not really a book reader but I got hooked with the first movie and decided
to read the books.

------
stevekemp
Dune, by Frank Herbert.

The Chronicles of Amber, by Roger Zelazny.

The Count of Monte Cristo.

Lord of the Rings.

------
wglb
_Breaking Clean_ Judy Blunt

 _A River Runs Through It_ Norman Maclean

------
pskittle
myths of innovation - Scott Berkun ,$100 startup , business model of you ,
built to love , wtp.

